# [OT] Das größte Problem von Gentoo ist...

## silizium

Hallo.

Gentoo ist wirklich das geilste was ich jemals gesehen habe. 

Das einzige Problem an gentoo ist, das es total süchtig macht. Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr von meinem Rechner trennen. 

Das Teil ist sooooo geil   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Bye

Silizium

PS: Ist off-topic ich weiß, aber das musste jetzt mal raus *g*. Wenns zu sehr stört dann einfach löschen.

----------

## ralph

 :Very Happy:  Kenn ich.

----------

## amne

Was ist dieses Gentoo, von dem hier immer alle reden?

PS: hab das [OT] vorne hingeschrieben statt hinten.  :Wink: 

----------

## kairo

Weil es irgendwie immer was zu "basteln" gibt.

Plage mich gerade mit ALSA rum.

Ist ja fast wie Windows   :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

und total dumm ist das

```
dd if=/dev/ppp0 of=/var/internet-backup
```

nich mehr geht! ich wollt n backup vom internet machen! *grunz*...

schwachsinns threads immerzu   :Mad: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ja ist richtig geil  :Very Happy: , erinnert mich an meinen alten Amiga  :Embarassed: , das waren noch Zeiten. Aber die sind ja wieder da  :Razz: . Weniger Soft als unter M$, aber dafür mehr davon bedienbar  :Twisted Evil: .

----------

## rockhead

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.

Gentoo ist wirklich erstklassig und macht süchtig.

Alles funktioniert so gut und so einfach, das einem schon fast langweilig wird, weils nix zu frickeln gibt.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge tasse-tee zigarette

   :Wink: 

----------

## b0fh

Leute, ihr braucht ne Freundin, die würde euch was erzählen  :Smile: 

----------

## siliconburner

@ toskala: versuchs mal mit netcat. funt echt geil.  muss mir noch raid installen, da meine platten nicht hinterherkommen  :Laughing: 

@ kairo: ja nur fast wie win, aber ich hab meins schon soweit gehabt, dass ess besser war. einfach alle cflags die du finden kannst eintragen, und schon ist ms im hintertreffen. gento hängt sich sich dann so geil auf, da wird selbst gates bleich vor erstaunen.

----------

## Robelix

 *kairo wrote:*   

> Weil es irgendwie immer was zu "basteln" gibt.
> 
> Plage mich gerade mit ALSA rum.
> 
> Ist ja fast wie Windows  

 

Hmm.. naja, die gentoo-probleme braucht man normalerweise nur einmal lösen...

Ich mag die binäre Technik, weil sie nur 3 Zustände kennt:

Eins, Null und Kaputt

----------

## toskala

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> @ toskala: versuchs mal mit netcat. funt echt geil.  muss mir noch raid installen, da meine platten nicht hinterherkommen 
> 
> 

 

hrhr  :Smile:  ich brauch nur noch ne tape library die gross genug is  :Smile: 

----------

## Svenwie

Hehe 

Hab noch nen 10-fach DLT Wechsler zuhause rumfliegen  :Wink: 

Der wartet nur noch auf seinen Einsatz, wenn ich mal endlich Gentoo auf meiner Sun Enterprise 150 zum laufen gebracht habe ...

Cheers ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> [OT] Das größte Problem von Gentoo ist...

 

...es ist (noch) nicht idiotensicher.

[edit]...und es kann immer noch keinen kaffee kochen.[/edit]

----------

## derFrank

@Boris: wenn du dir mit deinem Pinguin zusammen einen Kaffe kochen willst solltest du dich mal von dem Coffee-Howto inspirieren lassen. :Wink: 

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Coffee.html

lass es dir schmecken!

----------

## boris64

hehe, coole sache das.  :Wink: 

leider bin ich auf elektronischem gebiet eine totale null

und so muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen,

wie ich meine kaffeemaschine am besten an den parallelport hämmere.

gibt es vielleicht denn schon irgendwo kaffeemaschinen-kerneltreiber?

----------

## Sas

quatsch, gentoo is was für wannabes:

 *Quote:*   

> Official Gentoo-Linux-Zealot translator-o-matic
> 
> By M, version 1.0
> 
> Gentoo Linux is an interesting new distribution with some great features. Unfortunately, it has attracted a large number of clueless wannabes and leprotards who absolutely MUST advocate Gentoo at every opportunity. Let's look at the language of these zealots, and find out what it really means...
> ...

   :Very Happy: 

und jo, "emerge coffee" wäre schon _sehr_ praktisch.

edit:

 *b0fh wrote:*   

> Leute, ihr braucht ne Freundin, die würde euch was erzählen 

 nö, die macht innen semesterferien n linux-kurs  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

echo "capuchino --hot --strong --black-like-my-soul" > /dev/coffee

Aber ich koennte auch ohne Device leben. Marke 

make capuchino --hot --strong --black-like-my-soul

----------

## Robelix

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> echo "capuchino --hot --strong --black-like-my-soul" > /dev/coffee
> 
> Aber ich koennte auch ohne Device leben. Marke 
> 
> make capuchino --hot --strong --black-like-my-soul

 

Nö, ein eigenes coffe-device muß schon sein!

Wenn der aus dem verstaubtem altem Floppy-Laufwerk plätschert, dann schmeckt er einfach nicht!

----------

## rmorszeck

 *b0fh wrote:*   

> Leute, ihr braucht ne Freundin, die würde euch was erzählen 

 

Da kann ich nur beistimmen. Ne Freundin kann auch echt süchtig machen  :Smile:  Aber mit Gentoo gehe ich aber immer noch Fremd  :Wink:  Und wen ich mal keine Freundin mehr habe, so kann ich mich auf meine alte Freundin verlassen, Gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## sven-tek

Probleme muss man nur einmal lösen?

Ich vergess die dann immer so schnell, 

zum Beispiel, seit meinem letzten emerge -U world und etc-update kann ich als user den Rechner nicht mehr herunterfahren von gnome aus. Und ich hab keinen plan wie das nochmal ging.

----------

## siliconburner

@sven-tek wenn fahrstuhl kaputt dann du müssen nehmen treppe

@toskala tape-lib die gross genug ist bekommst du ganz einfach

emerge -UD gentoo-cd && cat /usr/local/gentoo-cd/* >> /usr/lib/tape-lib.so

falls das nicht reicht:

wget -r www.suse.de/pub/suse9.0/* >> /usr/lib/tape-lib.so

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *b0fh wrote:*   

> Leute, ihr braucht ne Freundin, die würde euch was erzählen 

 

Wieso, was wie wo ? Was sollte die denn erzählen ?

Verstehe ich ehrlich gesachd ned *?*

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ich schon,

aber mit gentoo funktioniert das anders.

Wenn man den falschen Kernel hatt, sieht man seine Frau sogar öfter, und beim richtigen Kernel nicht seltener.

Ausserdem, hatte doch irgendwer erwähnt man könnte emerge Bier holen schicken. Wie geht das?

Im Manual hab ich nichts gefunden und weder:

emerge bier, noch emerge beer, noch emerge hefeweizen funktioniert.Last edited by wulfkuhn on Wed Mar 03, 2004 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## siliconburner

Wenn man den falschen Kernel hatt, sieht man seine Frau sogar öfter, 

==>: schatz bring mal das bier, ich muss noch'n kernel kopilen. 

und beim richtigen Kernel nicht seltener.

==>: schatz bring mal das bier, ich will nur noch das spiel zuende spielen

----------

## wulfkuhn

Ups, ich hätte oben nicht editieren sollen.

Ich dachte mehr an die Updates,

mit 'nem falschen Kernel ist der Rechner so lahm, dass man gar keine Lust hat dran zu sitzen.

So wars bei Suse jedenfalls beim compilieren und 'nen ähnlich trashigen Kernel wie Suse sollte man doch auch mit gentoo hinkriegen.

Die Devise ist doch schließlich: Auswahl

----------

## dacoool

dann will ich auch mal!!

Habe vor ca. 6-10Monaten mit Gentoo angefangen und will seit dem keine andere Linux-Distri mehr  :Wink: 

Und, dass es süchtig macht, kann ich nur bestätigen!!

Einmal aufgespielt und solche Windoof-Fehler wie bluescreen gibts nur als bildschirmschoner... windoof-viren können nun auf dem eigenen system entwickelt werden *fg*

Gentoo rulez

Und, dass man von der livecd aus surfen kann und bei der installation auch gleich das ganze remote machen kann und dann noch "screen" hat, ist einfach nur klasse!!!

habe gestern bei nem freund gesessen und von dort per putty auf meine maschine zugegriffen und von dort aus "emerge system" gemacht.

Mein Freund (Windoof-User) war nur total von den Socken, als er das gesehen hat  :Wink: 

Gentoo rulez

----------

## siliconburner

die einen habens halt die andern nich.

nur eins irritiert mich noch. ich hatte mal testweise debian auf meinem 350er p2 und der hat kde und booten in derselben zeit gemacht, wie mein 1000er, nur der war erst beim login. *fragfragfrag*

----------

